# live rock



## thinhthan (Jan 7, 2008)

would anything happen to my live rock if my water levels isnt correct?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

It shouldn't, saying that is what most people use to cycle.

Now, if your tank reaches like 95F or higher, then thats a problem. For 'trites, 'trates, and ammonia (SG, Salinity, Calcium, etc), you shouldn't have to worry.


----------



## thinhthan (Jan 7, 2008)

does this go for my sand to?


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

The rock itself will be fine, the bacteris may or may not be ok depending on what levels are off and by how much. the real concern is for any hitchhikers there may be living on and within the rock. again, slight deviations may be fine, but you may also get some die-off.


----------

